# Do your dogs like raw fish?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Bishop doesn't. He tries to bury it. I am hoping new pup does! What kind of fish does your dog like?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i've never fed my dog raw fish. what ever we buy for us we always
a peice or 2 for the dog. when i feed him fish in a can it's in water,
no salt added.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

becka loves raw fish. I feed her a variety

Sardines, mackrel, salmon, cod, trout, bass, tuna, whiting, 

basically anything that I can get my hands one for a sensible price she gets, and loves


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Mia likes it. She mostly gets whole tilapia, catfish, some salmon, whatever she scavenges from the creek.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

levis likes it too! He also gets any whole fish i can get fora good price..


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs aren't crazy about raw fish. They will eventually eat it if I take the skin off, but aren't real thrilled with it. Since I don't have a lot of freezer room to store it, I just don't bother with buying it raw and feed them canned salmon and sardines which they go crazy over. I'm still looking for other canned fish since Chelsy can only have the sardines, not the salmon and I'd like for her to get more of a variety.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine loves anything edible... so yes he loves his fish, he's had 2 whole fish, Tilapia but we don't like to feed them as they are mostly high in o6, and low in o3 as they are mostly farm raised, but he likes mackerel, and salmon, he also gets some tuna every once in a while, but we would love to find a good place for a steady supply of fresh whole mackerel for him.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

My boys eat whole tilapia and whole sprats. They eat it just fine, and seem to enjoy it. My boxer isn't to crazy about it, but he does eat it. He just makes a funny fae when eating it.. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if it's edible, bubba loves all things on the towel.

malia, on the other hand, tolerates sardines and anchovies, has to be hand fed mackerel ( i know, i know, shoot me, she's almost twelve so i indulge her)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

1 out of 3 Bull Terriers will eat raw fish, but my female would suck a fender off a truck if it had food residue on it! I had to rehome my 50# box of individually flash frozen sardines, very nice fish for the price but with one dog and all that fish, my freezer eventually would smell. So, canned it is unless I get to Seattle and find me some anchovies.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

When Duncan was eating fish he loved it! I swear....that dog would eat anything. Lucky not so much. She even acted scared of the raw fish....it was pretty funny. She gets canned fish (mackerel, sardines, salmon) once a week.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ours tried catfish, and they ate some of it but I could tell they just weren't thrilled with it.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

All three of our dogs (one is a foster) eat sardines. In fact, it's Sophie's favorite meal! They've gotten salmon skin treats but I haven't tried fresh salmon or any other fish yet.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine likes the fish that I or family members have caught (halibut, salmon, trout, rockfish, herring) but does not eat it if it comes from the markets. So I trust her instinct and only give fish where I know it's come from!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Miko likes frozen raw salmon and tilapia, but not thawed out yellow cat... hmm.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The Collies will eat anything given to them...or stolen from the Pug!LOL Brody, the Pug/x, on the other hand looked at me like I was the Wicked Witch of the West when I give him raw fish!LOL He did however end up eating it when I acted like i was going to give it to Rhett if he didnt!:tongue:


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Bean loves and adores fish; frozen, raw, or canned. He has had salmon, tilapia, catfish, and sardines.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Fish is a big hit in my house for my entire pack, but they're somewhat selective.
The smaller the scales, the better. Fish with big scales, not so much. 
Carp was a joke. 
Tilapia they ate, but not with gusto. 
Mackerel is a favorite for everyone, and I feed it multiple times a week.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> 1 out of 3 Bull Terriers will eat raw fish, but my female would suck a fender off a truck if it had food residue on it! I had to rehome my 50# box of individually flash frozen sardines, very nice fish for the price but with one dog and all that fish, my freezer eventually would smell. So, canned it is unless I get to Seattle and find me some anchovies.


I'm sure you could get a hookup at Pikes Place no?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I'm not sure, but re has a source and I'm not sure she's sharing! lol


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

My supplier has lost its source for salmon chunks  hopefully they can get another source soon but in the meantime....I can get salmon heads - what do you all think of that? Its the only "head" my husband will agree to feed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

G_slave01 said:


> My supplier has lost its source for salmon chunks  hopefully they can get another source soon but in the meantime....I can get salmon heads - what do you all think of that? Its the only "head" my husband will agree to feed.


we don't feed salmon because we live in the pacific northwest, but i make fish head soup with salmon heads and it's delicious and has the most amount of nutrients, more so than the salmon itself.....freeze it for a while....

if it's farmed, though...then the food used to feed them is filled with dye to give the salmon colour, so make sure you know where your salmon came from.


----------



## liannescavaliers (Mar 28, 2011)

Everybody here loves fish! I feed Mackerel whole twice a week and canned salmon once a week. I love feeding whole Mackerel - it defrosts in less than an hour and they love it still frozen. They each get half, and even our old toothless pup can eat his whole piece with ease. It's cheap too - at around 70cents a pound I get 30 meals for $20!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

So far Wallaby has only had raw [whole] sardines. But he sure loves those!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Loves them....I started with canned sardines, smelt, and recently her first whole trout. The trout was whole (gutted) and CoCo was a bit "unsure" at first...licked it a lot...but sure enough...started chomping it down....and within a few minutes...that trout was a memory. Shot a few pics because one never knows what a pup will do with something new....and I didn't want to miss a funny face pic opportunity.
I hope it's ok to put pics in threads?


----------



## wildflower5150 (Mar 14, 2011)

Black Dog loves sardines, which is the only fish I have tried so far. Both she and Loki have "sardine Wednesday", usually it is just a bit of canned mixed with their usual breakfast for the day, but last week I tried frozen chopped into a few pieces. Black Dog ate all of it (no surprise there), but Loki wouldn't eat the head! She tossed it out her bowl, only after some "sardine breakfast song" did she finally eat it!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Fed Sheba a meal of ground misc. meats/liver. I took a flash frozen sardine (thawed, as she would not eat a frozen one) cut it up and put it in her meal. She picked out all the the sardine and put it on the floor next to her dish. Would not eat it. I removed all of it I could and she finnished her meal. So, I guess it is back to canned sardines, in water. 
I read that some of you feed canned salmon. Do they list on the cans whether it is an Pacific or Alantic salmon? I know the Pacific salmon isn't good to give her......


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Spike has eaten every fish I've tried with him, except for whiting. He won't touch whiting. He's had salmon, herring, cod, trout, bass and tilapia so far. His favorite is trout. I've yet to try giving him a whole fish, but I'm not sure if he'll know what to do with it. I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

My pup has only had mackerel and sardines but she loves them, I don't though and hate the smell of her when she is done :biggrin:
But she has never refused anything I've given her so far.


----------



## phoDOGrapher (May 30, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Bishop doesn't. He tries to bury it. I am hoping new pup does! What kind of fish does your dog like?


My Shep doesn't like the texture but loves the taste - so when I feed them frozen she devours them! Try that


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I tried the frozen sardine but no deal for her. I got some packaged salmon today and she loved that. So, I guess that is what she will get. Canned Tuna also.......


----------

